# ICB update frequency



## Guru (29 Nov 2013)

How often are ICB records updated with information from the main Irish banks (BOI, AIB, Ulster) after all outstanding debts have been cleared?

For someone with no debts/loans (current clean slate) who has a less than stellar credit rating what would be the best way to get a top quality credit rating over the 5 year lifespan of the ICB credit report in time for the mortgage/business loan?

Thanks.


----------

